# 2007 Orbea Lobular - Worth the price?



## jafran456 (Jul 8, 2005)

I priced a 2007 Orbea Lobular with a Campy Chorus gruppo on Obea's website today, and the price came up as $4,350.00. Is this bike worth that kinda money or is the price of the Campy gruppo driving it way up? For that kinda money, I'd rather buy a Colnago Dream HX which also has an aluminum frame with carbon front/rear ends.


----------

